# Thinking about a new scanner



## Martin Owen (Jul 3, 2019)

For years Ive had a Canon Canoscan 8000F connected to my iMac (Mid 2011) for scanning old prints, slides (35mm and medium format) and film.  Canon didn’t upgrade the drivers some time ago, but I struggled on using old drivers and tried VueScan. Anyway, I’ve replaced the iMac with a new one and am now running Mojave.  I couldn’t get the old canoscan to work and figured that it’s well past it’s sell by date anyway, so I’m looking for a new one.  I’d like to spend under $300 (US) but could be persuaded to go higher - maybe towards the $800, if it’s worth it!  Although a Canon DSLR user, I felt a bit cheated that Canon gave up on updating drivers after only a couple of years of getting the 8000F.  I’ve been looking at the Epson Perfection 600, although it seems to have been out for a while. Connection is via USB2. Does anyone have any opinions or suggestions?  Obviously Mac compatibility is essential and I’d want to to work with the upcoming Catalina OS.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 3, 2019)

The Epson scanner is very good. Don’t worry about USB2. The physical speed of a scanner is not so high that USB2 would be a bottleneck.


----------



## Martin Owen (Jul 3, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The Epson scanner is very good. Don’t worry about USB2. The physical speed of a scanner is not so high that USB2 would be a bottleneck.


Thank you very much Johan.


----------

